

The Tiny Designer – End the conflict between non-designers and designers - studiofellow
http://thetinydesigner.com

======
kevin
This doesn't feel like Show HN material. The biggest problem is that there's
nothing for people to "play" with. Please read the rules for Show HN here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Probably better to be just a regular submission to HN.

